# is there anyway to get an 03 kicker cvr 15 recone?



## D-BOY (May 16, 2005)

I've blown newer kicker subs before but was alway told that its cheaper to buy new subs


well these I got for the low in a 8 cube ported box because my bro hooked one up wrong damage the voice coil .........I'm going to call kicker but is there any other place I could get a cone or coil from?


I'm sure repairing the one sub is cheaper than having to buy a new pair of 15"s (realy want to use the encloser


the sub was playing when we removed them from his expedition and shoe horned them into my wagon but it it keeps playing for a while then when you crank it my amp goes into protection but it was still bangin on his just making a little rattle 

my amp is a qauntum audio 1500D and his is a kicker zx1500 both at 4 ohms









it was a bitch to it in my car too would rather fix the sub than have to remove this heavy ass box ...lol espeacialy sence I cant do it by myself


----------



## D-BOY (May 16, 2005)

kicker says all they wont sell me a recone kit at all all they are willing to do is an exchange I can sen in my sub and trade them in on some 07 cvr for $120 each but you can beat that price even on ebay so I dont know 

looking for 2 or 4 bugdet 15"s than can take 1000w rms at 2 ohm


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-BOY_@Sep 15 2008, 04:02 PM~11608096
> *kicker says all they wont sell me a recone kit at all  all they are willing to do is an exchange I can sen in my sub and trade them in on some 07 cvr for $120 each but you can beat that price even on ebay so I dont know
> 
> looking for 2 or 4 bugdet 15"s than can take 1000w rms at 2 ohm
> *


judging by your trunk size, you just want 2 15's... mid to lower end kickers are so cheap you dont really need a recone, just buy another one.

and how much you mean when you say budget?


----------



## D-BOY (May 16, 2005)

around the same price..........that aint no trunck the thats the hatch or a bubble carpice wagon with the side panels out If I realy wated i could have around 16+ cubes back there and still have the rearviw mirro function (if I could keep the damn thing atatched to the windshield

I have too much money into this car this year for my taste so I'm hlooking for somthing refurbed in the $250 a pair (or lower) range that car perform at 8 cubes total and 1000-1200 rms total

but I realy want another 03 kicker or this one repaired I have ran threw a pair of 04 cvrs and some 07 cvrs and I'm not impressed with the qaulity of there build (they are loud for the money tho)

would rather pay and have this sub fixed than buy a new pair because I've always liked the designe


----------



## Fredo (Sep 12, 2008)

Ive soldered the voice coil back on in an old L7 and it worked fine. Its not the best fix, because depending on what grade solder you use, it could alter the impedance, but fuck, it's practically free.


----------



## D-BOY (May 16, 2005)

^^^^I've done the same with my old 04 cvr 12"s and a 05 L5 but thos just had the lead wires snamped off

how would I get to the voice coil on and 03? it's not even visible all I can see is the spyder would I need to take it apart then glue it back together?

or does any one know a spot online that does sub repair? I know of a local spot but a few years ago they screwed me on a audiobah A1500htc amp burnt a few small parts on the input side and they checked it out then took it apart without call and wanted 150 a peice to replace 4 little things that only cost like $10 each wich was more than cost of a refurbed amp 


I'm still looking for one online to buy I swear I saw some maybe 4 months ago when I was searchin for somthing else goin for like $99 but cant find them now

if didnt have so much tied into the car this year I coe straighte outa pocket but I got like 2 grand under the hood this year I have setup 2 sub systems including a single ported 12" cvr setup ported wich i blew twice no warranties and the wheels havent been on a good month yet
heres a pic


----------



## D-BOY (May 16, 2005)

screw it the single 15 is forsale!!!! its neerly dude built a truck up in 03 then went to prison he got out like a month ago sold them to my brother hoe hooked the bad one up wrong and gave them full rms 

I even have a 4 box ported to 35htz and a 3 channel dhd power cruiser amp I can let go the dhd does 450 rms on the sub channel and a little over 100x2 on the highes ..... dont know what ima get yet but considering second qauntum 1500d amp


----------



## 559ridah (Feb 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-BOY_@Sep 18 2008, 09:59 PM~11641624
> *around the same price..........that aint no trunck the thats the hatch or a bubble carpice wagon with the side panels out  If I realy wated i could have around 16+ cubes back there and still have the rearviw mirro function (if I could keep the damn thing atatched to the windshield
> 
> I have too much money into this car this year for my taste so I'm hlooking for somthing refurbed in the $250 a pair (or lower) range that car perform at 8 cubes total and 1000-1200 rms total
> ...


parts express has these dayton 15" subs for $159.80 each. its a little over your budget if you buy 2. just an option.

http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cf...tnumber=295-469


----------



## 559ridah (Feb 19, 2008)

also found these. not sure what the specs are.

http://www.outfitterclearance.com/beast154...nce/p71993.html


----------



## 559ridah (Feb 19, 2008)

but these will probably be your best bet

http://cgi.ebay.com/Kicker-07CVR152-15-inc...Q2em118Q2el1247


----------



## 559ridah (Feb 19, 2008)

elemental designs is having a clearance on their dual 4ohm 16ov.2, which is there 15" sub. $95+shipping 

http://www.edesignaudio.com/product_info.php?products_id=773


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

smart thing to do is pick a good driver that will work in the enclosure you've already built... unless your down with going at it again.


----------



## D-BOY (May 16, 2005)

i may be able to get 2 06 cvr 15"s for around $200 but the guy wants an amp I got so tryna do it for like $120 in cash 


I'm gonna have to remove 1/2" of total width from the encloser so I can get my trim panels back in.. thinking of doing it with a belt sander and then catind the whole box in bed liner an sides of the inside...

defenitly keeping the encloser tho you gotta see this thing in person I could probly squese 4 midgets in this thing.....lol


----------

